

Google Contributor: See Fewer Ads on Millions of Sites - jonweber
https://contributor.google.com/

======
jonweber
Google just started sending this around to publishers looking for feedback and
suggestions.

It works by allowing people to pay a monthly amount ($5, $10, etc) which is
then used to purchase ad space on the Google Ad Exchange, showing either a
blank box or a thank-you message when a Contributor user visits a page
containing Google ads.

The money Contributors pay into the system goes into the pool that is paid out
to the owners of the websites they visit, like other advertising revenue.

